# 1st Cycle



## skiutz91 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello everyone! I've training now for 3 years doing the same every year ( as in bulking cutting maintain and start over again) and I was thinking to try to get into my first cycle.
At first i though of doing a Winstrol  cycle in cutting phase but obviously I'm really not sure where to start, what should I stack it with and all the rest.
(I live in a small town and really don't know anybody that use strd so I don't want to make a mistake and then come looking for help after)

Any suggestion and recommendation on how to start will be highly appreciated!

Thanks People! Good day!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 3, 2019)

First of all, how old are you?


----------



## Elivo (Jan 3, 2019)

you’re going to have to give a bit more info about yourself
age
height
weight
at the very least


----------



## snake (Jan 3, 2019)

Standard first cycle is typically Test E or Cyp 500-600mg/wk split for 12-16 weeks. Personally, I like 16 weeks at 500/wk for first time guys. Get blood work done at week 4-5. Start with an AI light; adex 0.5/ wk and adjust with blood work.

I would drop the idea of any other compound for now. See how the cycle goes with the test and add to it on the next one. You will like this test only cycle, trust me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 3, 2019)

Search first cycle in the search box here.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 3, 2019)

I highly suggest you do more research 
and decide if your ready to commit to that and like the others said we need more info, age, stats, body comp etc 
but either way just please make sure you do all your research before cycling. But yes man a test only cycle would be wise for a first timer 
i am speaking from experience as I rushed into cycling too young and dumb and did irreversible damage on my body that I know have to deal with for the rest of my life


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 3, 2019)

Learn about post cycle therapy more than anything else


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 3, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Learn about post cycle therapy more than anything else



Absolutely! Amazing point


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 3, 2019)

Almost everyone that posts something similar to this would benefit a great deal more by learning about diet / nutrition and actual effective workout regimens ... most are looking for a magic bullet to get muscular fast and easily ... anyone that states they've been working out 3 years doing the same things and not getting results does not need to plan their first cycle .. they need to work with a nutritional expert and someone who knows how to achieve the goals you want (you did not state what your goal is) ...

The good news for you is that you can get that info here ... but understand a cycle without proper diet / nutrition as well as the correct workout regimen will not work regardless how much gear you take.


----------



## skiutz91 (Jan 3, 2019)

Elivo said:


> you’re going to have to give a bit more info about yourself
> age
> height
> weight
> at the very least



I'm 28 , 80 kg 1,74 m ... I've been followed by a Pt and a nutritionist for the last 13 months with great results and still are obviously.


----------



## skiutz91 (Jan 3, 2019)

I've been followed by a PT and a nutritionist for the last 13 months and still are.. My PT his on steroids and even though he's said that I could get great results, he doesn't wanna help me with that, so i started to look for another solution.
I've seen many post of people asking for help after unexpected side effects for first cycles done totally randomly and I don't wanna do the same.
I don't think at all that is gonna be my "magic bullet"... just wanna get the most from my body but with consciousness!

Thanks for your response tho!


----------



## skiutz91 (Jan 3, 2019)

snake said:


> Standard first cycle is typically Test E or Cyp 500-600mg/wk split for 12-16 weeks. Personally, I like 16 weeks at 500/wk for first time guys. Get blood work done at week 4-5. Start with an AI light; adex 0.5/ wk and adjust with blood work.
> 
> I would drop the idea of any other compound for now. See how the cycle goes with the test and add to it on the next one. You will like this test only cycle, trust me.




Thanks man! It's difficult out there t get a real life suggestion\experience about this but I'm really curious to try..


----------



## skiutz91 (Jan 3, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Almost everyone that posts something similar to this would benefit a great deal more by learning about diet / nutrition and actual effective workout regimens ... most are looking for a magic bullet to get muscular fast and easily ... anyone that states they've been working out 3 years doing the same things and not getting results does not need to plan their first cycle .. they need to work with a nutritional expert and someone who knows how to achieve the goals you want (you did not state what your goal is) ...
> 
> The good news for you is that you can get that info here ... but understand a cycle without proper diet / nutrition as well as the correct workout regimen will not work regardless how much gear you take.



I've been followed by a PT and a nutritionist for the last 13 months and still are.. My PT his on steroids and even though he's said that I could get great results, he doesn't wanna help me with that, so i started to look for another solution.
I've seen many post of people asking for help after unexpected side effects for first cycles done totally randomly and I don't wanna do the same.
I don't think at all that is gonna be my "magic bullet"... just wanna get the most from my body but with consciousness!

Thanks for your response tho!


----------



## Trump (Jan 3, 2019)

What was your starting weight 13 months ago prior to pt and nutritionist. Cause 80kg at your height is pretty small


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 4, 2019)

snake said:


> Standard first cycle is typically Test E or Cyp 500-600mg/wk split for 12-16 weeks. Personally, I like 16 weeks at 500/wk for first time guys. Get blood work done at week 4-5. Start with an AI light; adex 0.5/ wk and adjust with blood work.
> 
> I would drop the idea of any other compound for now. See how the cycle goes with the test and add to it on the next one. You will like this test only cycle, trust me.



Do as snake suggested, you need to get a feel for test and how you respond before you do any other compound. Test will be the base to all of your future stacks


----------



## Mythos (Jan 4, 2019)

skiutz91 said:


> I've been followed by a PT and a nutritionist for the last 13 months and still are.. My PT his on steroids and even though he's said that I could get great results, he doesn't wanna help me with that, so i started to look for another solution.
> I've seen many post of people asking for help after unexpected side effects for first cycles done totally randomly and I don't wanna do the same.
> I don't think at all that is gonna be my "magic bullet"... just wanna get the most from my body but with consciousness!
> 
> Thanks for your response tho!



Re: side effects - read about what causes side effects and how to manage those issues. If you're going to get in to this you will eventually need to learn all this stuff anyway. 

Get a good idea of the pros and cons and things like ancillary drugs and cycle strategies before you take anything.


----------

